# Golpe dado en la cabeza



## Ederlezi

Hola.

Por favor, necesito el término peciso para el golpe que se da con la mano abierta sobre la coronilla. No me refiero a la colleja, que es en la nuca, ni al capón que se da con los nudillos. No logro encontrarlo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## zahret el zenbak

No se si te entiendo perfectamente, ¿te refieres a la cabezada que es  Golpe que se da con la cabeza o se recibe en ella?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Me imagino que el golpe al que se refiere es al que uno se dá, por ejemplo cuando encuentra una solución a algo...... pero no tengo idea como se le llama a ese gesto.


----------



## Ederlezi

Perdón, parece que no me expliqué bien. Me refiero all golpe que una persona da a otra en la coronilla con la mano abierta. Por detrás y dejándolo normalmente despeinado porque la direccón es de abajo arriba. Para que os hagáis una idea: el que aplicaban algunos "dignos" profesores a sus alumnos cuando consideraban que no aprendían algo con la suficiente diligencia (que espero y deso erradicado).

Gracias.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

wau! eso si esta dificil, yo conozco el "tatequieto" pero ese es un golpecillo con el puño y el dedo indice medio doblado, con el cual golpeaban a los niños en esa misma situación , pero ahora no se acostumbra gracias a Dios.
tambien conozco el "lepe" que es por detras de la cabeza con la mano abierta.....
Saludos 
me voy hasta mañana.......


----------



## indigoio

Bueno, en México le decimos coloquialmente 'zape'. Es ése que se da de manera no muy agresiva sobre la cabeza y recorre a la frente (los que _escurren_ son los dedos de la mano).

_Le di un zapecito a mi novio por distraído._

Algo así


----------



## Ederlezi

ROSANGELUS, me encanta el término tatequieto, jejeje. Es parecido al capirotazo, que es el que se da esa misma manera, pero deslizando con violencia el índice sobre el pulgar (o el pulgar sobre el índice), de manera que sólo incides con la primera falange del dedo que se deslizó. Tu tatequieto yo lo conocía como meco. El lepe es más la idea, siempre y cuando no sea en la nuca, pero el término no acaba de valerme porque parece que es muy local.

Y gracias a indigoio sé por fin lo que es un zape. Como nombre común, digo. En España zape es una expresión para espantar a los gatos, pero juro que nunca la he escuchado en vivo y en directo. Sape sí, hace mucho, a una tía abuela mía.


Más, más


----------



## ILT

Tan sólo para reforzar lo que te dijo Indigoio, zape es el término que usamos para definir el golpecito ése en la frente con los dedos de la mano abierta.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## Ederlezi

Lo decía sin ningún tipo de ironía.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Escuche mucho esa palabra "zape" (_zape gato_) aunque la verdad no logro recordar si era son s o con z, cuando era niña y mi abuela aun vivía  lo decia mucho , pero era para referirse a algo de lo que no queria saber nada, algo asi como ¡cuidado!/ hay  Dios!/ alejate. por ejemplo
- abuela ahora viene tal persona a cobrar....
ella diría _-zape gato!.....

Mi abuela, lo decia muy seguido, pero ya en esta epoca casi no oigo esa expresion.

lo relaciono mas con z, disculpen si me falto algun ecento, estoy en una compu ajena, y no estoy muy acostumbrada a este teclado.

Saludos
_


----------



## DickHavana

Aporto las definiciones de algunos clásicos golpetones, para que sepamos diferenciar debidamente llegado el caso: 




> *colleja**1**.*
> (Del lat. _caulicŭlus_, de _caulis_, tallo).
> * 1.* f. Hierba de la familia de las Cariofiláceas, de cuatro a ocho decímetros de altura, con hojas lanceoladas, blanquecinas y suaves, tallos ahorquillados y flores blancas en panoja colgante. Es muy común en los sembrados y parajes incultos, y se come en algunas partes como verdura.
> 
> *colleja**2**.*
> (De _cuello_).
> * 1.* f. Golpe que se da en la nuca con la palma de la mano.
> * 2.* f. pl. Nervios delgados que los carneros tienen en el pescuezo.


El clásico *soplamocos:*la torta en la cara con la mano abierta y a ser posible con efecto sonoro y vuelo de mocos)



> *soplamocos**.**
> 1.* m. coloq. Golpe que se da a alguien en la cara, especialmente en las narices.



Y el *capón*, clásico coscorrón con los nudillos:



> *capón**2**.*
> (Del lat. vulg. _*cappo, -ōnis_).
> * 1.* m. coloq. Golpe dado en la cabeza con el nudillo del dedo corazón.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Ederlezi said:


> Hola.
> 
> Por favor, necesito el término peciso para el golpe que se da con la mano abierta sobre la coronilla. No me refiero a la colleja, que es en la nuca, ni al capón que se da con los nudillos. No logro encontrarlo.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Pues para mi eso sería un sopapo. Al menos aquí usamos esa palabra para referirnos a eso, un golpe con la mano abierta en la cabeza (no en la cara). Sin embargo, los diccionarios lo definen más bien como un golpe con la mano extendida, o golpe dado en la cara con los dedos o con el dorso de la mano.

En esta página se encuentran varios nombres de castigos:
http://soria-goig.com/Etnologia/pag_0843.htm


----------



## DickHavana

Con el puño cerrado, ese tipo de golpe en la cabeza (en el área de la coronilla) sería un *coscorrón*. Yo por *sopapo* siempre he entendido golpe con la mano abierta en la cara: equivaldría al soplamocos, aunque supongo que el soplamocos implicaría un poco más de furia al darlo.


----------



## Argónida

Ederlezi said:


> Hola.
> 
> Por favor, necesito el término peciso para el golpe que se da con la mano abierta sobre la coronilla. No me refiero a la colleja, que es en la nuca, ni al capón que se da con los nudillos. No logro encontrarlo.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
¿Puede ser un *cate*?


----------



## rocamadour

Hola a todos! 
No soy nativa y puede ser que el termino que he encontrado no sea el correcto... pero pensando en la definición de ederlezi he llegado a la conclusión que en italiano  es _scappellotto_... y la traducción que he encontrado de esa palabra es *pescozón.*
Espero pueda ser de ayuda.
Ciao!


----------



## DickHavana

Sí, creo que *cate* podría referirse a ese golpe concreto también en el norte de España, y *pescozón* creo que sería el término más "científico". 

Este hilo va a acabar pareciendo todo un tratado sobre la violencia de baja intensidad. La verdad es que no sé en otros sitios, pero en algunos colegios de la España de los años 60 aprendías a diferenciar de una forma muy precisa cada uno de esos golpes sobre tu propia cabeza.


----------



## rocamadour

DickHavana said:


> Sí, creo que *cate* podría referirse a ese golpe concreto también en el norte de España, y *pescozón* creo que sería el término más "científico".


 
Ah... entonces están buscando un termino coloquial o algo de slang! Pero como en su primer post Ederlezi decía "necesito el término peciso" pensé que podía ser éste (*pescozón*).


----------



## Argónida

*Cate* no es _slang_, es un término correcto, y viene en el diccionario de la RAE. Simplemente, es más usual. Al menos aquí, en Andalucía, nadie diría *pescozón* de manera espontánea. En ese sentido es más "científico" (científico entre comillas).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

creo que acá en Venezuela, Pescozón, es culaquier golpe, dado con la mano abierta en cualquier parte del cuerpo. no presisamente como lo describe Ederlezi....


----------



## rocamadour

ROSANGELUS said:


> creo que acá en Venezuela, Pescozón, es culaquier golpe, dado con la mano abierta en cualquier parte del cuerpo. no presisamente como lo describe Ederlezi....


*pescozón**.**1.* m. Golpe que se da con la mano en el pescuezo o en la cabeza.*2.* m._ C. Rica_,_ Cuba_ y_ Ven._ Golpe dado en cualquier parte del cuerpo.*3.* m._ Nic._ Comida preparada con diversas verduras, como pipián, chayote y papas.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## superpolloruso

Ederlezi si al final de todo no das con la respuesta te aconsejo utilizar un comodín como....¿ostieja?


----------



## DickHavana

superpolloruso said:


> Ederlezi si al final de todo no das con la respuesta te aconsejo utilizar un comodín como....¿ostieja?



Queda mejor *hostia*, es más impactante


----------



## Ederlezi

¡Bueno! Muchas gracias a todos.

A ver, el término pescozón da una idea muy precisa de lo que es pues viene de "pescuezo" (cuello). La RAE ha sido muy comodona: un pescozón se puede ir a la cabeza, pero por mala puntería, no por voluntad 

Y cate aunque yo lo entiendo como un golpe como el que comento, quizá más suavecito y no específico de la coronilla (aunque incluyéndola), según el diccionario es una bofetada, lo cual me despista. Aún así, sería como yo lo llamaría (en realidad diría ostia y me quedaría muy pancha). Pero tiene que haber otro algo más gráfico, solemne y clásico, que es el término que necesito.

En la traducción que estoy haciendo y que ha originado esta consulta, he optado por bofetón porque es lo que me parece que un maestro español de finales del XIX emplearía en esta perorata:

_"¡Los bofetones! ¡Aquel santo_
_bofetón de mi padre..._

_...sin el cual no sería_
_lo que soy._

_¡Aquel providencial bofetón, _
_fundamento indispensable..._

_...de la enseñanza de_
_la ciencia a este burro!"._

(todo esto con ánimo de ridiculizar al personaje)


Y creo que lo dejaré así por adecuación al contexto. Pero, pero, pero... sé que no es exacto y yo no me quería quedar sin saber. Porque, como muy bien ha adivinado rocamadour (en Italia sí que tienen una palabra de lo más precisa), el término que quería traducir era _scappellotto que a mí me parece que quiere decir algo así como sacar el sombrero, despeinar de un golpe y el modo de hacerlo es muy gráfico ; e imaginé que era ese traicionero correctivo por el que os pregunto, eso sí después de varias semanas buscando y comiéndome el tarro. En resumen, que estoy enloqueciendo. jejeje._


*rocamadour*: tienes fundamentadas razones y pruebas (nada menos que la RAE) y, yo ninguna que ofrecerte en contra, para defender pescozón. Pero, en serio. A mi oído español, le suena demasiado a pescuezo, resulta imposible asociarlo con coronilla.


_Términos aparecidos hasta el momento: colleja, capón, tatequieto, zape, lepe, _capirotazo, soplamocos, sopapo, coscorrón, pescozón, ostieja (como comodín) y hostia/ostia. 

Como dice DickHavana en los colegios de los 60 ¡y 70! se aprendía a diferenciar de una forma muy precisa cada uno de esos golpes sobre tu propia cabeza, y el vocabulario es muy rico al respecto. Por eso no puedo creer que no dé con el término que lo clave. 

Mi más sincero agradecimiento a todos.
_Saludos._


----------



## atenea_84

Pues yo lo llamaría capón...No veo que un capón tenga que ser necesariamente con los nudillos.


----------



## Jellby

atenea_84 said:


> Pues yo lo llamaría capón...No veo que un capón tenga que ser necesariamente con los nudillos.



No sólo con los nudillos, sino:

*capón.*
1. m. coloq. Golpe dado en la cabeza con el nudillo del dedo corazón.


----------



## Artajerjes

El *"coscorrón"* señalado antes se lo conoce como *"cocacho"* en Bolivia.

Entre mis amigos teníamos el "doble cocacho" empezando con el codo y terminando con el puño en la cabeza.


----------



## RIU

Ederlezi said:


> Perdón, parece que no me expliqué bien. Me refiero all golpe que una persona da a otra en la coronilla con la mano abierta. Por detrás y dejándolo normalmente despeinado porque la direccón es de abajo arriba. Para que os hagáis una idea: el que aplicaban algunos "dignos" profesores a sus alumnos cuando consideraban que no aprendían algo con la suficiente diligencia (que espero y deso erradicado).
> 
> Gracias.


 
Hola,

Es *repelón*. Lo encontrarás en el _Lazarillo de Tormes._


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
repelón 
1.	m. Tirón que se da del pelo:
esta peluquera da muchos repelones.

Ceo que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Ederlezi

Artajerjes said:


> Entre mis amigos teníamos el "doble cocacho" empezando con el codo y terminando con el puño en la cabeza.


 
 

¡Cielos! ¡Lo que nos perdemos quienes no gozamos de vuestro cariño!



Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro interés.


----------



## DjMayor

Este es un venezolanismo: *Lepe*. Golpe propinado en la cabeza, por lo general palmada con la mano abierta que se da en la frente.

El *"coscorrón"* le decimos *"coquito"* ahora veremos como funciona un doble coquito!!.

_A todas estas aparecí por aquí buscando un sinónimo para *Lepe* tratando de encontrar una palabra en inglés que pudiera denotar esta acción..._


----------



## Pinairun

¿Y un *manotazo* en la coronilla?


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola! Un coscacho, un coscorrón, un tortazo, un testarazo,  acá también se usa un tatequieto... me estás haciendo pensar Ederlezi...


----------



## elbeto

Yo digo que "mazapanazo", pero creo que ya lo dije en febrero de 2006 y me borraron mi comentario... no recuerdo por qué.


----------



## Pinairun

Ederlezi said:


> ¡Cielos! ¡Lo que nos perdemos quienes no gozamos de vuestro cariño!
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro interés.


 
Ya sé que a estas alturas no soluciona nada, pero por pura casualidad he encontrado 

"Sosquín" = golpe dado de soslayo.

Y de paso que enriquecemos nuestro vocabulario, creo que podría aplicarse a ese golpe que nos quita la gorra o que nos despeina pero que no llega a ser un golpe directo sobre la cabeza, o cualquier otra parte del cuerpo.

Saludos


----------



## Polizón

Yo me quedo con manotazo en la coronilla. 
Por acá no tenemos nombres para cada golpe. Creo que si le pregunto a mi papá tal vez sepa. Yo estuve en el colegio entre los 70 y 80.
De todas maneras adjunto una décima que les resultará divertida.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Pinairun

Ay, Polizón.
Yo iba divirtiéndome mientras leía, pero cuando llegué al final se me borró la sonrisa en seco.

Saludos


----------



## trisquela

En Canarias, no lo he oído en ningún otro lugar de España, se utiliza mucho cogotazo:

*cogotazo**.*



*1. *m. Golpe dado en el cogote con la mano abierta.



Saludos,


----------



## Mangato

ROSANGELUS said:


> Escuche mucho esa palabra "zape" (_zape gato_) aunque la verdad no logro recordar si era son s o con z, cuando era niña y mi abuela aun vivía lo decia mucho , pero era para referirse a algo de lo que no queria saber nada, algo asi como ¡cuidado!/ hay Dios!/ alejate. por ejemplo
> - abuela ahora viene tal persona a cobrar....
> ella diría _-zape gato!....._
> 
> 
> _Mi abuela, lo decia muy seguido, pero ya en esta epoca casi no oigo esa expresion._
> 
> _lo relaciono mas con z, disculpen si me falto algun ecento, estoy en una compu ajena, y no estoy muy acostumbrada a este teclado._
> 
> _Saludos_


Yo creo que no oyes lo de zape, porque no tienes gato. Yo lo escucho a todas horas


----------



## elbeto

Y si mejor sólo dices: "Golpe en la cabeza", digo, para concluir, porque en cada lugar habrá una palabra diferente, dependiendo del país, el dialecto y la familia que te haya tocado, ¿qué no?


----------



## emm1366

En algunas partes de Colombia decimos: "Calvazo". Aunque la persona no sea calva y no se determine la dirección del golpe con la mano abierta. 

Saludos


----------



## bb008

Ederlezi said:


> Perdón, parece que no me expliqué bien. Me refiero all golpe que una persona da a otra en la coronilla con la mano abierta. Por detrás y dejándolo normalmente despeinado porque la direccón es de abajo arriba. Para que os hagáis una idea: el que aplicaban algunos "dignos" profesores a sus alumnos cuando consideraban que no aprendían algo con la suficiente diligencia (que espero y deso erradicado).
> 
> Gracias.


 
Hola:

Ese golpe en Venezuela se llama *"Lepé"* y lo indicó Rosa.



ROSANGELUS said:


> wau! eso si esta dificil, yo conozco el "tatequieto" pero ese es un golpecillo con el puño y el dedo indice medio doblado, con el cual golpeaban a los niños en esa misma situación , pero ahora no se acostumbra gracias a Dios.
> tambien conozco el "lepe" que es por detras de la cabeza con la mano abierta.....
> Saludos
> me voy hasta mañana.......


 
Ese golpe que describes es un "chicote" y lo dan también en el antebrazo. El "tatequieto" es cualquier golpe dado, incluso alguna chancleta voladora que le lanzas a alguien para precisamente se "quedé quieto". También esta el "Carajazo".


----------



## pejeman

Polizón said:


> Yo me quedo con manotazo en la coronilla.
> Polizón


 
Y yo agrego manazo Aunque el DRAE lo circunscribe a nuestra hermana y Bolivariana Venezuela, también se usa en México.

Saludos.


----------



## elbeto

pejeman said:


> Y yo agrego manazo Aunque el DRAE lo circunscribe a nuestra hermana y Bolivariana Venezuela, también se usa en México.
> 
> Saludos.


Bueno, _manazo_, como yo lo he escuchado y usado es:

_Manazo_ = golpe con la palma de la mano en el dorso de otra mano.

Otros golpes con la palma de la mano:

_Cachetada_ = golpe con la palma de la mano en la cara, principalmente sobre la mejilla del desafortunado receptor.
_Mazapanazo_ = golpe con la palma de la mano sobre la cabeza.
_Zape_ = golpe con la palma de la mano en la nuca, como para hacer reaccionar al receptor.
_Nalgada_ = golpe con la palma de la mano en el trasero del malportado o la bien dotada (desafortunadamente muy común en el metro y microbúses de la Ciudad de México).

Y claro, quedan algunos que van con el puño cerrado como el _pezcozón_, _coscorrón_, _cate_, _cerillazo_, etc. Y otros más sofisticados como el _garnuchazo_, que se de con la uña del dedo y requiere de entrenamiento especial.

Y está el clásico: "_golpe en la cabeza_".


----------



## javier8907

Pues aunque no esté en el diccionario de la RAE, para mí es claramente un "cogotrón". Será una version peninsular del "cogotazo" canario que decía *trisquela*.


----------



## pejeman

elbeto said:


> Bueno, _manazo_, como yo lo he escuchado y usado es:
> 
> _Manazo_ = golpe con la palma de la mano en el dorso de otra mano.
> 
> Otros golpes con la palma de la mano:
> 
> _Cachetada_ = golpe con la palma de la mano en la cara, principalmente sobre la mejilla del desafortunado receptor.
> _Mazapanazo_ = golpe con la palma de la mano sobre la cabeza.
> _Zape_ = golpe con la palma de la mano en la nuca, como para hacer reaccionar al receptor.
> _Nalgada_ = golpe con la palma de la mano en el trasero del malportado o la bien dotada (desafortunadamente muy común en el metro y microbúses de la Ciudad de México).
> 
> Y claro, quedan algunos que van con el puño cerrado como el _pezcozón_, _coscorrón_, _cate_, _cerillazo_, etc. Y otros más sofisticados como el _garnuchazo_, que se de con la uña del dedo y requiere de entrenamiento especial.
> 
> Y está el clásico: "_golpe en la cabeza_".


 
De acuerdo en que puede haber manazos de suicida, sobre todo cuando se trata de matar con una mano a un zancudo que nos pica en la otra, pero considero que lo usual es darlos a otro o recibirlos de él, en cualquier parte del cuerpo.

Lo de zape, no sé si es manía de mi parte, pero me huele a gringada por _"zap" _y no del zape para espantar a los bichos. (Para mí los bichos son los gatos, no los insectos._)_

Y respecto a mano y puño, todos los golpes que el diccionario describe que se dan con la mano, pues yo lo interpreto que es precisamente con la mano abierta, dado que puño en este contexto, es "mano cerrada".

Saludos.


----------



## elbeto

pejeman said:


> De acuerdo en que puede haber manazos de suicida, sobre todo cuando se trata de matar con una mano a un zancudo que nos pica en la otra, pero considero que lo usual es darlos a otro o recibirlos de él, en cualquier parte del cuerpo.
> 
> Lo de zape, no sé si es manía de mi parte, pero me huele a gringada por _"zap" _y no del zape para espantar a los bichos. (Para mí los bichos son los gatos, no los insectos._)_
> 
> Y respecto a mano y puño, todos los golpes que el diccionario describe que se dan con la mano, pues yo lo interpreto que es precisamente con la mano abierta, dado que puño en este contexto, es "mano cerrada".
> 
> Saludos.


Y bueno, cuando digo "en el dorso de otra mano" no me refiero a *su* otra mano, sino a otra mano de otro _mano_, mi hermano.

Con respecto de "zape", tal vez tengas razón, lo buscaré en el diccionario de la _real epidemia de la lengua_ bajo el apartado "Cantinflerías" o "Tintanerías". Yo siempre pensé que su nombre lo adquiría directamente de su onomatopeya: ¡_zzzaaaaap_! Al menos así me sonaba cuando me lo propinaban. Por otra parte, yo nunca lo he usado para espantar a los _bichitos_ (lease: gatitos); a ellos les arrojo una cubeta de agua (claro, sólo el agua, la cubeta me la quedo). En mi _Mexicalpan de las Garnachas_ les gritamos "Uchcale", "Saquese", "Chuu" y otras expersiones del tipo, pero nunca les decimos: ¡_Zape_!   (Para mí, los bichos pueden ser los insectos o los gatos. La diferencia es que a los gatos no los mato de un _manazo_.  )

Sobre el asunto de la mano abierta y la mano cerrada, bueno, el diccionario siempre dice que es un golpe con la mano y aclara, abierta o cerrada, pero con la mano al fin, no he visto que asuma que al decir simplemente "mano", se refiera en automático a "mano abierta" o "mano cerrada" o "mano negra" u otro tipo de mano. Si acaso omite el abierta o cerrada entonces declara algo como "con los nudillos", que bien podría propinarse con la mano en cualquier posición. En fin, qué hilo tan largo para decir "golpe dado en la cabeza".


----------



## pejeman

elbeto said:


> Con respecto de "zape", tal vez tengas razón, lo buscaré en el diccionario de la _real epidemia de la lengua_ bajo el apartado "Cantinflerías" o "Tintanerías". Yo siempre pensé que su nombre lo adquiría directamente de su onomatopeya: ¡_zzzaaaaap_! Al menos así me sonaba cuando me lo propinaban. Por otra parte, yo nunca lo he usado para espantar a los _bichitos_ (lease: gatitos); a ellos les arrojo una cubeta de agua (claro, sólo el agua, la cubeta me la quedo). En mi _Mexicalpan de las Garnachas_ les gritamos "Uchcale", "Saquese", "Chuu" y otras expersiones del tipo, pero nunca les decimos: ¡_Zape_!  (Para mí, los bichos pueden ser los insectos o los gatos. La diferencia es que a los gatos no los mato de un _manazo_.  )
> 
> Sobre el asunto de la mano abierta y la mano cerrada, bueno, el diccionario siempre dice que es un golpe con la mano y aclara, abierta o cerrada,


 
La eximia Academia no siempre aclara, como en manazo y manotazo

*manotazo**.*
(De _manota_, aum. de _mano_).

*1. *m. Golpe dado con la mano.

De donde infiero que al decir solo mano es abierta puesto que mano cerrada es precisamente "puño".


----------



## Pinairun

Y "palmada" ¿Ha dicho alguien ya "palmada"?

Saludos


----------



## Dani California

Calvotazo. Ahí va otra.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mangato said:


> Yo creo que no oyes lo de zape, porque no tienes gato. Yo lo escucho a todas horas


  de hecho nunca me gustaron los gatos.....zape.



bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Ese golpe que describes es un "chicote" y lo dan también en el antebrazo. El "tatequieto" es cualquier golpe dado, incluso alguna chancleta voladora que le lanzas a alguien para precisamente se "quedé quieto". También esta el "Carajazo".


 así es...


----------

